# BIG sky



## tannerhall (Feb 19, 2011)

Where to stay? is VRBO.com a legit source? im afraid of getting scammed.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I use vrbo all the time.


----------



## Decibel (Jan 25, 2012)

*Lift Tix?*

Is there a good place to buy lift tix for Big Sky/Moonlight/Bridger?


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

VRBO is great, use it for all my trips now


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

tannerhall said:


> Where to stay? is VRBO.com a legit source? im afraid of getting scammed.


We use it every year. Never had any issues.

Andy


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I stayed at the Huntley Lodge a couple of weeks ago. It was nice enough, but a little dated. Comfy beds at least. I might opt for the Summit next time.

Big Sky Resort, Montana


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Heading there in March and staying at Buck's T4 lodge. Haven't found any discounts for Big Sky but got to liftopia.com to save at Moonlight....I think it was around $40 a ticket.


----------



## JMcKeone (Feb 14, 2011)

Karpediem said:


> Heading there in March and staying at Buck's T4 lodge. Haven't found any discounts for Big Sky but got to liftopia.com to save at Moonlight....I think it was around $40 a ticket.


My fiance and I are heading there March 14th-20th, anyone ever stay at Bucks T4? We are considering it.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Yep headed there around the end of march myself, no idea where I'm staying but I think I'm only doing one day at BS ad one day at Moonlight.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

JMcKeone said:


> My fiance and I are heading there March 14th-20th, anyone ever stay at Bucks T4? We are considering it.


Sweet, we can cross paths (be there the 12th-16th). We decided on Buck's based on the great reviews, free breakfast buffet, and the shuttle/bus to and from the resort....oh and the price was a lot better than staying at Big Sky. All these people can't be wrong, right? Buck's T-4 Lodge (Big Sky, MT): See 116 Hotel Reviews and 27 Photos Actually, since you are going with your fiance, look at the photos of the rooms, they don't appear to be setup for a nice romantic stay. When I was looking to go with my wife, they had an alright package to ski and stay at the Village Center at Big Sky.


----------



## JMcKeone (Feb 14, 2011)

Karpediem said:


> Sweet, we can cross paths (be there the 12th-16th). We decided on Buck's based on the great reviews, free breakfast buffet, and the shuttle/bus to and from the resort....oh and the price was a lot better than staying at Big Sky. All these people can't be wrong, right? Buck's T-4 Lodge (Big Sky, MT): See 116 Hotel Reviews and 27 Photos Actually, since you are going with your fiance, look at the photos of the rooms, they don't appear to be setup for a nice romantic stay. When I was looking to go with my wife, they had an alright package to ski and stay at the Village Center at Big Sky.


Awesome, thanks for the info! Im about to pick up another board just for the trip haha. My NS Revolver might be too soft for the big mountain, got my eye on the NS Legacy


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

JMcKeone said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info! Im about to pick up another board just for the trip haha. My NS Revolver might be too soft for the big mountain, got my eye on the NS Legacy


Nice taste, I have a NS Legacy.


----------



## JMcKeone (Feb 14, 2011)

Karpediem said:


> Nice taste, I have a NS Legacy.


Jealous! Im torn between the Heritage and Legacy.....thinkin the Heritage might be too stiff for my taste. Wish I could demo them both!

Do you guys get a rental car when you are out there or just use the airport & local shuttles? We are looking at cars and they seem a bit pricey for the week.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

We are getting a car but we are getting a deal through my friend's travel card from his work. Round trip transportation for two people is around $160 if you went that route and you might be able to get a car for $200-$230 if you are lucky. Could always try low balling on Priceline, worst thing they can do is reject your offer and then you can try again the next day.


----------

